# First therapy session went well!



## serolf (Jan 10, 2008)

I had a therapy session for the first time in a couple of years. The last time I had this incompetent grad student from my school who had no experience with SAD and I don't think he cared much about my problem. Jeez, what a horrible experience. Anyway, this therapist was recommended by my psychiatrist and she's wonderful. 

I was afraid I'd be intimidated by having a female therapist but she's pretty old (I think, 50yo) and has over 30 years of experience with depression and anxiety disorders. She also has a lot of experience with college students so she's not completely out of touch, either. I talked to her and she's very friendly, very understanding and I truly feel she knows what she's doing, unlike the grad student. I also feel I can be more honest with her because I'm sure she's heard it all. 

We'll be meeting every Friday and I feel really hopeful about this. Hooray for great therapists!


----------



## Black_Widow (May 23, 2008)

Glad to hear it all went well


----------

